# Tibor Signature Series?



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Got a fair number of older Everglades, Riptides, and 1 Gulfstream, but haven't bought many reels in a few years and I'm looking at the Signature reels in the 5/6 & 7/8/9 models.

Anybody fishing em, pros/cons??? Thanks!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a Everglades and Backcountry. Im sure the Signature is amazing. I hope to own a Signature soon.


----------



## Poon4u (May 19, 2014)

Dude I have the tibor signature everglades and riptide. Used both of them yesterday in mingo and yup they are awesome. Well worth the money...


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I've had a signature series 7/8 for a couple of weeks now. Love it!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

In the last year I bought a new Signature 11/12 at retail and a slightly used Gulfstream for about half the cost. Though they weigh the same the Signature is a bigger reel and psychologically feels heavier.

In hindsight I wish I had two Gulfstreams.

Granted I don't wade or kayak fish with a 12 wt, but the whole sealed drag thing is BS IMO because with the drag tightened, grit and dirt can't get in between the drag discs. Especially with the lifetime supply of extra grease Tibor puts in their reels from the factory.

I would think that as long as you don't spray the older Everglades or Riptide reels down at the carwash and hand clean them occasionally they will last your lifetime. As for sealed drag my only experience is with Nautilus reels and they do get weaker over time. I think that is because the drag system gets hot, and prematurely destroys the drag disks.

Analogy: If sealed brakes were a good thing, why don't we have them on cars? My answer is they get too hot, and fade or fail.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks boys! Still giving it some thought, but leaning towards a 5/6 and maybe a 7/8. Got big dogs covered with 9500/9550 Makos, but just a reel junkie more than a rod hound.

If the 5/6 is ordered I'm thinking a black reel with gold spool, or all gold with the lime green drag to be primarily fished on TFO BVKs. The 7/8, maybe the reverse or all black or the green.

Just got through selling some old stuff and no longer worrying about being over 60 with new reels.

Mike, your thoughts on the sealed drags were the same as mine, but so many things have changed in the last 10/15 years, especially with fly reel drags and if anybody can do it right, Tibor would be on that list pretty close to the top.

Thanks again for the advice and comments boys!  

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Thanks boys!  Still giving it some thought, but leaning towards a 5/6 and maybe a 7/8.  Got big dogs covered with  9500/9550 Makos, but just a reel junkie more than a rod hound.
> 
> If the 5/6 is ordered I'm thinking a *black reel with gold spool*, or all gold with the lime green drag to be primarily fished on  TFO BVKs.  The 7/8, maybe the reverse or all black or the green.
> 
> ...



Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a tibor gulfstream and it is my favorite big game reel, hands down.  Nothing beats that cork drag and simple drag design.  I want to try the signature but haven't yet.

I used to primarily use Ross momentum big game reels, but I had two fail during big fish hook ups.  One was a monster jack we landed.  The drag wouldn't tighten down.  The other was on a marlin - it just couldn't stop that fish.  I caught a big Mahi and felt the drag was completely cranked down and I barely could stop that fish too.

Tibors can handle big fish better than the rest. Plus nothing beats the sound of a tibor when a fish is screaming off miles of backing.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I have all the Tibor's in Everglades to Pacific and that includes QC's. I also have the Signature 5/6 because it is better I feel than the earlier Medalist style drag models from Ted. I see no reason to move to the newer Signature unless I was buying a new reel from them. 
As an aside, does anyone have a Pacific QC spool they want to sell reasonably or trade off? Don't care about the color.


----------

